
Lost 19th Century Whaling Fleet Found Off Alaska's Arctic Coast - protomyth
https://gcaptain.com/2016/01/12/lost-19th-century-whaling-fleet-found-off-alaskas-arctic-coast/
======
DrScump
"more than 1,200 whalers stranded until they were eventually rescued by other
whaling ships in the area. _No one died in the incident_."

That just amazes me, how diligently seamen sought to protect their own (and
explorers) during that era, under the most extreme conditions.

Ernest Shackleton's failed South Pole expedition is another example -- _every
single man returned alive_.

